# The Hiram Key



## ExTenebrisLux (Oct 8, 2011)

Brothers,

Have any of you had the chance to read "The Hiram Key"? If not, I HIGHLY recommend it!


----------



## Ed Nelson (Oct 8, 2011)

Info for those who don't know (like me):

http://www.amazon.com/Hiram-Key-Pharaohs-Freemasonry-Discovery/dp/1931412758

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hiram_Key


----------



## LukeD (Oct 9, 2011)

I've heard the two authors are very knowledgable, but a lot of their facts can't be verified.  I still want to read it though. Hopefully we can hear some more first hand reviews.


----------



## ExTenebrisLux (Oct 9, 2011)

It will shake some foundations if you're a Christian. Nonetheless, a great read for some insightful thinking.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea, I read that book a couple years ago.  Really is a good read and kept my attention.  I have also heard the stuff about some of the details not being verifiable, and I do agree that the Christian stuff was for sure thought provoking.


----------



## gnarledrose (Oct 18, 2011)

I read it shortly before I was made a Mason, and I find myself disappointed that it was my introduction into the fraternity. Knight and Lomas have a history of less-than-stellar scholastic rigor (as a few have already mentioned, lots of unverifiable claims and sources), and a lot of their best points or most thought-provoking stuff is just wild guesses, speculation, or them inserting what they want to see into whatever they're looking at. Maybe it's my fault for being an undergrad, but for the moment, I'm a lot less interested in "Well, if you ask me" these days and a lot more willing to listen to "Here's what happened, no more, no less."


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 19, 2011)

gnarledrose said:


> I read it shortly before I was made a Mason



I don't know if I would like to have read it before I became a Mason.  They seemed to have given a lot a way.  Before I was initiated and before I was raised, I liked to read some things about the Fraternity, but I didn't want to get too deep into anything because I started seeing stuff out there that would spoil my experience.  So, I would jus try to find stuff on the history of Masonry and the prominent Masons.  If I ran into something talking about the degree work, I would skip past it.  I am really glad that I did that.  I did enjoy reading the Hiram Key, though.  I think they both also wrote two other books along side that one.  Been meaning to pick them up and read them as well.


----------



## Ashley Challis (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi there, 

The master of lodge Cronulla said I should have a read, but I never did. I might get an edition.

Ash.


----------



## JTM (Oct 26, 2011)

Moved to Masonic discussion.


----------



## peace out (Nov 2, 2011)

Lomas has a habit of making a _possible_ claim, and then piling them together to come to a proposed conclusion.  He's fun to read and thought provoking.  I do feel he expects his audience to read it as if he is simply thinking out loud.  He has never struck me as one who wishes his books to be taken as factual textbooks.


----------



## Mac (Nov 16, 2011)

Isn't Christopher Knight one of the tin foil crowd who always shows up on Discovery/History to claim we rule the world?


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Nov 16, 2011)

I have it on my bookshelf to read. Finishing The Temple and The Lodge, first though.


----------



## tomasball (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone gave it to me as a gift.  I put it down after ten pages. These guys have no scholarly integrity.  I remember that when Art DeHoyos gave them a bad review, they dismissed him as a "myopic paper shuffler."

Tom Ball 33*, KYCH. OPC


----------



## Ashlar (Nov 22, 2011)

I found it a great read as a work of fiction . But as a scholarly work , well I let this review do the talking for me  ..... http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/texts/reviews/hiram_key.html


----------

